# Verschiedene Hersteller und gleiche Chips



## Fabian H (29. April 2003)

Tach Leuts,

hab mal ne Frage: Bastel mir grad meinen neuen PC zusammen. Bei der Grafikkarte angekommen frage ich mich, wie hoch der Leistungsunterschied zwischen z.B. einer geForce Ti 4200 auf einer Karte von InnoVision und einer von MSI mit gleichem Grafikchip ist?

Und noch eine Frage zu meinem neuen PC:
Passt die Konfiguration und gibt es bei den verscheidenen Bauteilen vielleicht inkompatiblität o.Ä.
Hier meine bisherige Zusammenstellung:


Mainboard: Leadtek K7NCR18D
CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2400+
Grafikkarte: MSI Ti4200-TD8X64
Arbeitsspeicher: NoName DIMM 256 MB DDR
Gehäuse: InterTech 350 Watt 2011
CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Cooler Copper Silent TC
DVD-Rom: DVD Toshiba SD-M1712
HDD: HDD 60GB IBM

Thx 4 replys!


----------



## blubber (29. April 2003)

Hi,

also rein theoretisch sollte es zwischen Grafikkarten mit dem selben Chip keine Leistungsunterschiede geben, die meisten Hersteller benutzten eh nur eine leicht abgeänderte Variante des default Layouts. Höchstens durch Treiber könnten unterschiedliche Leistungen erreicht werden, wobei die auch sehr gering sind.

Und zur zweiten Frage: Auch hier gilt, theoretisch sollte alles untereinander kompatibel sein, ich denke auch, es wird keine Probleme geben, da fast alles Markenprodukte sind. Ich würde allerdings anderen Speicher empfehlen, Corsair zum Beispiel.

bye

*edit*
und vor allem MEHR Speicher. 512 MB sollten es schon sein !!


----------



## Grimreaper (30. April 2003)

Zur GraKa: Klar gibt es unterschiede, Gainward z. B. übertaktet die meisten seiner Karten von Haus und gibt trotzdem Garantie. Sparkle spart an der Ausstattung und geht dafür mitm Preis runter usw.

Zum Speicher: Ich würd auch Markenspeicher empfehlen, aber doch nicht von Corsair! Der ist Überteuer und lohnt sich nur für Hardcoreübertakter. Infineon-RAM oder Samsung geht auch schon voll in Ordung.
Und dann noch auf den Speichertyp achten: 266er DDR (ich glaub auch 2100 DDR gennant) ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## blubber (30. April 2003)

hmpf,

also, grimreaper, es ist schon klar, dass wenn der hersteller von haus aus die gpu übertaktet, dass die karten dann schneller sind. Wenn du nochmals Nuinmundo's Frage durchließt, merkst du, dass es nur um die Hersteller MSI und InnoVision geht.
Desweiteren ist auch klar, dass die unterschiedlichen Hersteller auch unterschiedliche Pakete anbieten, der eine legt meinetwegen noch Games hinzu etc. 
Darum ging es aber auch nicht, sondern rein nur um den Speed der Karten. Würden alle Hersteller das gleiche Zubehör mitliefern, dann wäre es grad ******** egal von welchem Hersteller du deine Karte kaufst, weil wie gesagt, die meisten das vorgeschlagene Layout von NVidia benutzten, und somit alles identisch wäre.

Zum Speicher: Corsair ist nicht sehr viel teurer als Infineo oder Samsung, du kannst natürlich nicht den Preis eines 512 MB Corsair CL2 Riegels mit dem eines Samsung CL2.5 vergleichen. Heute kann man im Bios bequem zwischen verschiedenen Einstellungen (was die Performance betrifft) für den Speicher wählen. Bei der Einstellung für die höchste Performance läuft Corsair eben noch stabil, Samsung bei weitem nichtmehr.

bye


----------



## Fabian H (30. April 2003)

K, danke erstmal.
@Grimreaper: Schon klar, dass ich 333 Speicher nehme. (400 Bin ich mir nicht sicher, was ich davon halten soll (ist es wichtig, dass man 400er nimmt?))


----------



## blubber (30. April 2003)

Hi,

400er würden bei dir gleich 2mal nichts bringen, weil der FSB deiner CPU bei 133 MHZ liegt (beide Flanken = 266 Mhz), genau genommen sind somit sogar die 333er "überflüssig", 266er wären genau richtig, allerdings ist es für die Zukunft auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert 333er zu nehmen. (266 werden glaub garnimmer verkauft !?)

bye


----------

